# Rolex Cellini, Omega De Ville, New vs. Vintage, Alternatives?



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

I am looking to upgrade my business/suit watch. Considering Rolex Cellini or Omega De Ville. 

Open to new or vintage. Round, yellow gold case. White dial. Black leather strap. Examples below.

Thoughts, suggestions, alternatives?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I prefer the look of the omega, nothing specific they are both nice watches but the omega just does it that little bit more for me.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the Omega best.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Both are very nice watches.

No offense to any Cellini wearers, but arent some of the Cellini line quartz and non-chronometer rated? If so, that would definately argue in favor of the Omega. I read good things about the Omega movement. I do like the above Rolex's stying better.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

While I am not sure who buys them, I believe both the Cellini and De Ville are offered in quartz. 

Here is a De Ville Prestige Automatic. Also available in quartz.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

The vintage Omega, on bottom, Seamaster is nice terribly nice. I suggest the third watch. If you dont go with it, let me know. Shell Cordovan would be nice & I also think a rich british tan (waxed) band would work. The other watches are nice, but that Seamaster is at least 150m water resistant & that is very appealing.
F


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

I would vote for the Omega. Are you sold on gold? I prefer stainless steel myself even though it is not as dressy.

I do like the DeVille (second picture) because of the hands but is the watch too chunky to be a dress watch?

A Vintage Tudor may also be worth a look <https://www.darlor-watch.com/images/rolex0744_big.jpg>. NOTE: I have never purchased from this seller. I do like the older Tudor watches (rose vs. shield logo).


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I liek the Omegas, but I will vote for the Cellini (in automatic form). It is a quality watch by Rolex, but without the appearance and implications of "Rolex" - which has been discussed in other threads.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

For causal wear, I do like the look of stainless. In fact, at Rolex dealer last weekend, I almost purchased a nice stainless Datejust. Last year's model or some such thing, it was priced at $3,800. The new, nearly identical model was $4,950. Talk about your price increases.

But one watch will more than adequately stretch the old wallet. And I have much easier time justifying to myself an investment in a quality dress/work watch. 

I agree that this Omega DeVille Co-Axial Chronometer is probably a bit to chunky. 










In terms of new watches, I guess it comes down these two.

Rolex Cellini Classic










Omega De Ville Prestige Automatic (swap with Black band)










I like this Cellini in white gold. But I have some rule stuck my head about yellow gold being the only acceptable color for business/daytime wear. Does anyone else have, or follow this rule? 

Rolex Cellini Classic










If anyone has pictures or sources they would like to share, I am still open to a nice vintage watch. Rolex, omega, maybe Hamilton. While I have done some reading on the issue, I must admit that I am somewhat concerned about getting a bad watch. 

Again, comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Such beautiful watches!! I don't think you could go wrong with any of them!


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Kingsfield said:


> I like this Cellini in white gold. But I have some rule stuck my head about yellow gold being the only acceptable color for business/daytime wear. Does anyone else have, or follow this rule?


I heard a similar rule (I iterpreted it slightly differently - that only acceptable time for yellow gold is daytime), but I would not worry about the rule and just wear the gold watch I prefer white/pink/yellow at any time.


----------

